
What Happened to Fan Bingbing, China’s Most Famous Actress? - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/13/world/asia/china-fan-bingbing.html
======
tim333
The social score stuff is a bit freaky:

>A missing film star has been given a 0 per cent “social responsibility”
rating by Chinese authorities, fuelling fears she may have been detained by
state officials. [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/fan-
bingbing-m...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/fan-bingbing-
missing-china-arrest-social-responsibility-report-tax-evasion-x-
men-a8532386.html)

I would say Orwellian but I'm not sure even even he came up with that kind of
stuff

